# Patches on English Springer Spaniel can you please help?



## justgot2run (May 23, 2008)

Hi guys thank you for letting me into the world of Pet Forums.
I have a 6 year old English Springer Spaniel.It seems as if she has two patches of of red skin with no hair on either side have of her lower back one is clearing nicley but otherside is as if bitten constantly thro to skin but she doesnt bite it?.You can smooth the areas and even pat without a snarl or reaction so she cant be in Pain from it.She loves the sun and it has now bleached the colour of coat where brown to a light ginger.I have changed shampoo over last few washes maybe you can advise a shampoo maybe for sensitive skin? as this maybe cause.She is due to be trimmed tom is this ok maybe it will help?.I wonder what can cause the patches? be great if you could help.
Justin


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

justgot2run said:


> Hi guys thank you for letting me into the world of Pet Forums.
> I have a 6 year old English Springer Spaniel.It seems as if she has two patches of of red skin with no hair on either side have of her lower back one is clearing nicley but otherside is as if bitten constantly thro to skin but she doesnt bite it?.You can smooth the areas and even pat without a snarl or reaction so she cant be in Pain from it.She loves the sun and it has now bleached the colour of coat where brown to a light ginger.I have changed shampoo over last few washes maybe you can advise a shampoo maybe for sensitive skin? as this maybe cause.She is due to be trimmed tom is this ok maybe it will help?.I wonder what can cause the patches? be great if you could help.
> Justin


Hi and welcome can you be more specific as to where the patches are and is she spayed


----------



## justgot2run (May 23, 2008)

Hi Tashi,the patches are on the sides of the legs i have attached two pics Tash see what you think 
Thanks j x


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

justgot2run said:


> Hi Tashi,the patches are on the sides of the legs i have attached two pics Tash see what you think
> Thanks j x


Looking at her coat she is speyed!! and you have her clipped right off  To me those patches look hormonal patches they are in the right area and do not look sore in anyway. They dont look crusty and look just like a bald head patch


----------



## justgot2run (May 23, 2008)

Shes not spayed tash but thinking of it the areas are warmer cos its lower tummy region.Theres no broken skin or crusty or damp.Do you think it may have been a nip from close cutting that may have caused infection? just hasnt long come out of season a few weeks back either if that helps x


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

justgot2run said:


> Shes not spayed tash but thinking of it the areas are warmer cos its lower tummy region.Theres no broken skin or crusty or damp.Do you think it may have been a nip from close cutting that may have caused infection? just hasnt long come out of season a few weeks back either if that helps x


Certainly sounds hormonal then if she has only just come out of season - does she always carry weight ?? Or could she be having a phantom


----------



## justgot2run (May 23, 2008)

She carries a bit of weight but she is walked twice a day but she is going to be clipped tom so always has looked bigger with long coat.Any sugestions aon how to treat patch tash ?


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

justgot2run said:


> She carries a bit of weight but she is walked twice a day but she is going to be clipped tom so always has looked bigger with long coat.Any sugestions aon how to treat patch tash ?


I would just put some sort of moisturising cream on it like E45 just to keep it moist hopefully the hair will grow back just mention it to your groomer and ask her to use a suitable shampoo on her.


----------



## justgot2run (May 23, 2008)

Ah thank you so much.Will let you know the outcome Tash.Graet to talk to you have a great Bank Holiday weekend xx


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

justgot2run said:


> Ah thank you so much.Will let you know the outcome Tash.Graet to talk to you have a great Bank Holiday weekend xx


I wouldnt worry about it too much as it looks ok for now any change give me a pm. a good shampoo to try and help which you can get is Quistel.

Got shows all over the weekend so a busy bank holiday


----------



## lovespringerspaniels.com (May 6, 2009)

Hi There
If Tashis fix does't work it could be mange. My has had it and it has been this time of year. The only way to diagnose Mange is a skin scrape at the vets though. Good Luck

Love Springer Spaniels - Tips and ideas on owning a Springer


----------



## StolenkissGerbils (Aug 8, 2008)

Patches in that area that lose hair can also be a symptom of thyroid trouble. If all else fails you might get your vet to check her thyroid levels. Hopefully it won't come to that though.


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

if your sure its not mites you could try this
Amazing Natural Cream for itchy skin on dogs
I got the ointment (not spray) for my spaniels feet, he had a very deep crack in his pad and after a couple of days applying it it was soft and healed.
Brilliant stuff, and im sure the spay for skin will be just as good - you can see the results on the website.

Id highly reccommend the products - i do a lot of research into anything i give my dogs  but be sure its not anything the vet can clear up. Entirely natural and steroid free


----------



## Dr.Marie (Jun 21, 2009)

Another thing to consider is a low thyroid level. Dogs with thyroid conditions will often have symmetrical hair loss in this area.

Some dogs can also get something called seasonal alopecia where they lose hair on either side (although it is usually more likely to be the flank area) and then it grows back after a few months.

Dr. Marie.
Online Veterinary Advice


----------

